# Temporary car insurance for UK plate



## Etchy Boy

Hey guys,

Happy 2013 to all  

Ok so I've decided I'll go the matriculation route for my UK-registered car. Thing is ... as that will take a while I will need to get temporary cover over here.

The companies Ive been to (e.g. ibex, abbeygate) all do annual policies. Does anybody know someone who would do temporary eu cover for 2-3 months at a reasonable cost? Think Saga do if ur over 50 but that doesnt apply (Im 32).

Thx for the help,
Etch


----------



## travelling-man

Try Ana who can be contacted at [email protected]. She works for Lusitania Insurance, speaks good English and is very helpful indeed.


----------



## canoeman

Once you start the matriculation process you can get insurance from any Portuguese company, have you checked matriculation requirements? as from your previous posts you might not comply


----------



## Etchy Boy

Hi guys,

Thx for info. Canoeman, pretty sure I would qualify ... what is it I mentioned in previous posts? Ive lived in UK since birth prior to coming here and have bills/etc, have owned the car since Aug 2011 and have documents for payment, etc ... sorting out my residency at the mo, so Im thinking all is good.

At the mo Im working on getting residency, a few things I must get in order for that document wise, atestados, etc .... then to matriculate the car I need a document from British embassy which is in Lisboa/Porto but Im in Tavira ... so not a quick trip around the corner.

Bottom line, I certainly wont have Portuguese plates tomorrow yet I need to drive and my insurance has ran out ... hence the need to get something temporary even before I start the matriculation process with customs.

Couple of questions:

1. Out of interest, Im assuming for insurance I cant carry over no claims from UK here so will be treated as tho Im a 1st time driver .... in that case how much would insurance on average cost? If it helps, I have a 2005 Vectra.

2. And road tax I assume will be quite a bit as it starts from the date of matriculation, any rough estimate on that too? Trying to work out what I'll need to cover all costs ... gotta also get new headlamps sorted.


Thx all,
Etch


----------



## canoeman

Matriculation must start within 6 months of leaving UK + you must have registered your Residence,I believe your now over this timescale?
Have you proof of your UK Residence up to date of leaving, rent, utilities etc, you mention bills but what are they Customs can be very specific on what they will accept
Have you CoC for car

Before spending money cost is now €159 + travel to Lisbon, Porto or Portimao (but I don't know if they can do Declaration) for Declaration from UK Consulate, headlights, CoC, etc first check that you meet all criteria with Customs, if your in Tavira then Customs is at Faro 

Tavira I understand can be difficult with Residence

Insurance sounds as if you've backed yourself into a corner so will have to go with one of the companies that will accept you like Ibex, Abbeygate etc

Some Portuguese companies will accept UK No claims bonuses

What size engine? but you can look it up yourself here for 2013 

Tabela Imposto Único Circulação (IUC) 2013 - Tabela Imposto Único de Circulação - Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação

if cc is 1200 - 1750 then it's 55.94 + 85.69 X 1.15 then it's €162.88


----------



## Verinia

We are going through the matriculation process at the moment. It's like a wonderful treasure hunt and has taken us from one end of the Algarve to the other! We have however come to a bit of a stumbling block which I would like to warn others about. If you have any kind of modification on your car...eg conversion to Autogas like mine, ensure you get it put on your registration document before you leave the UK. I wasn't aware I even had to do this(silly I know) after I had my car converted and came unstuck at the IPOD test. I know have to sort all this out ( and it isn't too simple) back in the uk before I can proceed. t has caused me a delay of about two month! so be warned.


----------



## siobhanwf

I insured the Smart car we brought over and matriculated with IBEX on it`s UK plate and then when matriculated they just changed the registration for me.


----------



## Etchy Boy

canoeman said:


> Matriculation must start within 6 months of leaving UK + you must have registered your Residence,I believe your now over this timescale?
> Have you proof of your UK Residence up to date of leaving, rent, utilities etc, you mention bills but what are they Customs can be very specific on what they will accept
> Have you CoC for car


Nah Ive not been here for 6 months ... Ive got enough time to sort this out. Ive got utility bills, mortgage bills, other paperwork from UK going back a number of yrs so should be fine.

Havent got CoC for car, thats the kind of thing i need to sort out. Im going to by chance be heading to Lisbon in a few wks anyway so its good timing to go to the embassy and get what I need should I need to ... but of course will phone and make sure Ive got all the docs I need with me.

Yeah man, might just go with ibex ... I already know they will change the plates over as long as u take another yearly policy once new plates arrive, but their portugal-plate insurance is the same cost as uk-plate whereas im sure it would be cheaper going with a portuguese company.

Thx for the info bro ... defo helps.


----------



## Colin Robinson

Hi
Not sure if it helps, but I too have a car with a UK plate but at the moment, I am travelling backwards and forwards from the UK to Portugal so have not started any of the formalities yet.
I have paid road tax in the UK on my car and insured it with a UK insurer called "LV". The beauty of that company is they will give me comprehensive cover for travelling to Europe for up to 90 days in one trip and up to 180 days in one calendar year which suits me perfectly at the moment. 
Maybe until you BECOME a resident in Portugal, LV could insure your car for you legally?


----------



## canoeman

As you posted in Dec you'd been here for a few months then your giving yourself very little time to make certain you do have all the required paperwork, Customs are sticklers for everything being correct.
These are the documents that must be presented when you make the application

With the application of the tax benefit duly signed by the beneficiary shall be submitted the following documents:

Customs Declaration Vehicle (Mod. 22.1101) and Request for Waiver (Mod. 22.1100);
Registration certificate and registration certificate of ownership, if any proof of ownership of the vehicle;
Certificate of conformity, model 9 the Institute for Mobility and Land Transport and sheet inspection technique (model 112). _CoC & special MOT from Portugal_
Valid driving license for at least 12 months before the change of residence;
Identity card or personal identification document in the case of foreign citizens who do not have BI; _Passport_
Card taxpayer; _Fiscal Number_
Official certificate of residence issued by the competent authority for the control of inhabitants of the country of origin in which certifies:
The registration of inhabitants;
The date of commencement and termination of residence in that country._ This is Statutory declaration fron UK Consulate_
Document of everyday life certifying residence in the country of origin, namely, receipts of rent, water, electricity, payslips or proof of discount for the purpose of health and retirement.
Consent to query the tax status and pay, or, failing that, a certificate proving contributory and tax situation regularized (DL n. 114/2007 of 19 April). _Declaration from Portuguese Financas & Social Security you don't owe anything_


You can print the Statutory declaration that requires* signing in front* of consulate officials here 
http://ukinportugal.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/18177967/Statutory_declaration.pdf

You need Passport, Registration of Residence, Fiscal number and car registration papers and 159€, no refunds which is why I suggest making certain everything else in order

The UK Embassy doesn't check or now expect proof of dates you give, but do say you might have to prove those dates to Customs if asked.


----------



## Etchy Boy

siobhanwf said:


> I insured the Smart car we brought over and matriculated with IBEX on it`s UK plate and then when matriculated they just changed the registration for me.


Ended up getting Ibex cover today ... they'll change it upon receipt of portuguese plates ... will have to start another annual policy then but so be it ... at least Im covered

Danke


----------



## Etchy Boy

canoeman said:


> As you posted in Dec you'd been here for a few months then your giving yourself very little time to make certain you do have all the required paperwork, Customs are sticklers for everything being correct.
> These are the documents that must be presented when you make the application
> 
> With the application of the tax benefit duly signed by the beneficiary shall be submitted the following documents:
> 
> Customs Declaration Vehicle (Mod. 22.1101) and Request for Waiver (Mod. 22.1100);
> Registration certificate and registration certificate of ownership, if any proof of ownership of the vehicle;
> Certificate of conformity, model 9 the Institute for Mobility and Land Transport and sheet inspection technique (model 112). _CoC & special MOT from Portugal_
> Valid driving license for at least 12 months before the change of residence;
> Identity card or personal identification document in the case of foreign citizens who do not have BI; _Passport_
> Card taxpayer; _Fiscal Number_
> Official certificate of residence issued by the competent authority for the control of inhabitants of the country of origin in which certifies:
> The registration of inhabitants;
> The date of commencement and termination of residence in that country._ This is Statutory declaration fron UK Consulate_
> Document of everyday life certifying residence in the country of origin, namely, receipts of rent, water, electricity, payslips or proof of discount for the purpose of health and retirement.
> Consent to query the tax status and pay, or, failing that, a certificate proving contributory and tax situation regularized (DL n. 114/2007 of 19 April). _Declaration from Portuguese Financas & Social Security you don't owe anything_
> 
> 
> You can print the Statutory declaration that requires* signing in front* of consulate officials here
> http://ukinportugal.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/18177967/Statutory_declaration.pdf
> 
> You need Passport, Registration of Residence, Fiscal number and car registration papers and 159€, no refunds which is why I suggest making certain everything else in order
> 
> The UK Embassy doesn't check or now expect proof of dates you give, but do say you might have to prove those dates to Customs if asked.


Thats useful info .... but dude I have enough time .... people tend to over-complicate things and worry too much about things and there really is no need ... Im good at sorting things out and this will get done, in the required time


----------



## canoeman

There speaks a man who hasn't dealt with a Portuguese Customs official or maybe visited the Camara officials in Tavira who handle Residency, lets hope things have changed since notlongnow had his saga with them.


----------



## Etchy Boy

canoeman said:


> There speaks a man who hasn't dealt with a Portuguese Customs official or maybe visited the Camara officials in Tavira who handle Residency, lets hope things have changed since notlongnow had his saga with them.


Went to Camara today ... papers handed over, all sorted ... just need to go back to pick up residency document ... and didnt even have to show them a work contract 

The key my friend is to do the research and also speak Portuguese with them (and some luck, I do notice whenever you speak to a different person they ask for something different, its not set in stone). Notlongnow blogged today about still not having picked up the language ... but it's a vital part of living here ... since starting learning a few months ago I can now hold a conversation in Portuguese ... dealt with Sef, Junta de Freguesia and Camara in Portuguese and Im pretty sure it does help .. especially when you make them laugh 

Got the ball rolling on the matriculation .... 1st step is getting the headlamps changed over ... might be cheaper if I can find 2nd hand ones myself (dunno if I want to take the risk of a delivery such as eBay) ... lets see what my local garage quotes me .... he's a nice chap.

Did some research online about CoC, there are a number of sites that specialize in this, e.g. EuroCoc.eu - Certificate of Conformity

Might be safer to get it from Vauxhall directly tho ... wonder how legit the docs are from these sites.

Peace dude !!


----------



## canoeman

Why not go directly to Vauxhall you only need the VIN number, then you know it's kosher, as you question how kosher are they, my feeling not that great and you won't find out till it either doesn't arrive or rejected by Customs. Headlights try a breakers yard, also just check that rear is ok fog & reversing although that's not so much of an issue.

Glad to hear Tavira's got it's act together, wonder why you have to go back as it's only a matter of signing and paying?

It's always useful to speak the language or have some attempt but it doesn't necessarily make anything happen quicker or better or with less problems


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> Why not go directly to Vauxhall you only need the VIN number, then you know it's kosher, as you question how kosher are they, my feeling not that great and you won't find out till it either doesn't arrive or rejected by Customs. Headlights try a breakers yard, also just check that rear is ok fog & reversing although that's not so much of an issue.



I used Eurococ for the Smart we brought from the UK and had no problems. This was after trying to get one from the UK and from a dealer here in PT! I also had to get the rear lights changed as they would not accept it otherwise. I had had the front lights done by the dealer in the UK.


----------



## canoeman

Siobhán not surprised asking a PT dealer they have enough trouble answering simple questions, there was a trade in offer on Citroen 2010 our local main dealer wasn't even aware of it or wan't to know might be different now!


----------



## Etchy Boy

canoeman said:


> Glad to hear Tavira's got it's act together, wonder why you have to go back as it's only a matter of signing and paying?


I gave them what they needed but they need time to prep the residency certificate for me to collect ... she actually told me to come back in 8 days which seems rather long.

Yeah man, will look around for breakers yards too.


----------



## Etchy Boy

siobhanwf said:


> I used Eurococ for the Smart we brought from the UK and had no problems. This was after trying to get one from the UK and from a dealer here in PT! I also had to get the rear lights changed as they would not accept it otherwise. I had had the front lights done by the dealer in the UK.


Did you have to change reverse or fog lights?

Didn't realize these also shine in a different direction


----------



## canoeman

Etchy Boy said:


> I gave them what they needed but they need time to prep the residency certificate for me to collect ... she actually told me to come back in 8 days which seems rather long.
> 
> Yeah man, will look around for breakers yards too.


It's a standard letter printed off the computer with your details entered, maybe they haven't got their act together?

But if it is 8 days then that delays everything else for you.

This one ships all over Portugal but ask for Opel model Sucata 2000


----------



## Etchy Boy

siobhanwf said:


> I used Eurococ for the Smart we brought from the UK and had no problems.


Also, another question, what language was the CoC in? Does IMTT here expect it in Portuguese?


----------



## Etchy Boy

canoeman said:


> It's a standard letter printed off the computer with your details entered, maybe they haven't got their act together?
> 
> But if it is 8 days then that delays everything else for you.
> 
> This one ships all over Portugal but ask for Opel model Sucata 2000


Oh, i'll prob go back in a few days then and see what's going on. Won't delay me, the only thing this is a pre-requisite for at the mo is the statutory declaration from embassy which is in Lisbon ... the other car bits and pieces can still get sorted in the meantime.

Useful website, will take a look, thx (you have a lot of info dude, I need to do a mind meld with u some day lols)


----------



## canoeman

CoC should mirror the cars initial registration so for UK it would be UK specs, Customs can ask you to supply any of required information translated, in practice they don't but you just need that official who's had a bad day or been told his pensions been reduced


----------



## Etchy Boy

canoeman said:


> CoC should mirror the cars initial registration so for UK it would be UK specs, Customs can ask you to supply any of required information translated, in practice they don't but you just need that official who's had a bad day or been told his pensions been reduced


I phoned Vauxhall up and they said they could give me a CoC in Portuguese.


----------



## Etchy Boy

Well would you believe it ... phoned up British Embassy in Lisbon and they told me there's a consulate in Portimao which is only 1 hour drive from Tavira


----------



## canoeman

As you have option check with Customs and MOT center first which they'll accept, Portimao posted that info for you


----------



## siobhanwf

Etchy Boy said:


> Did you have to change reverse or fog lights?
> 
> Didn't realize these also shine in a different direction


They came a a complete unit. Problem with a UK reg is that the fog light is on the wrong side.

Bought both complete units from a breakers yard. and cost me a quarter of the price for new.


----------



## Etchy Boy

siobhanwf said:


> They came a a complete unit. Problem with a UK reg is that the fog light is on the wrong side.
> 
> Bought both complete units from a breakers yard. and cost me a quarter of the price for new.


Yes I tested my lights today and realized the passenger fog light wasnt working, but the bulb is fine ... then after google research realized the Vectra C's passenger fog lights aren't wired to come on .... the plot thickens


----------



## siobhanwf

Etchy Boy said:


> Also, another question, what language was the CoC in? Does IMTT here expect it in Portuguese?



M ine was in German and had no problems.


----------



## siobhanwf

Etchy Boy said:


> Yes I tested my lights today and realized the passenger fog light wasnt working, but the bulb is fine ... then after google research realized the Vectra C's passenger fog lights aren't wired to come on .... the plot thickens



Did you say how old your Vectra is? we found out that some of the Vauxhall come with a switch to switch the front headlights from RHD to LHD


----------



## Etchy Boy

siobhanwf said:


> Did you say how old your Vectra is? we found out that some of the Vauxhall come with a switch to switch the front headlights from RHD to LHD


2005 but no it doesnt have that feature ... i know what you mean tho ... some models have a lever at the back, and i think some have ability to turn off the dipped part by putting a fuse in (or taking it out) ... but of course thats only the same as putting stickers on and wouldnt pass the IMTT.

Ive asked my local garage dude to give me a quote for new ones ... in the meantime ive found some possible locations for scrap heaps here, gonna try and find one tomorrow.

Might try rewiring the fog light myself, shouldnt be that big a job ... just need to wire up the appropriate wire from right side to left side and wala, they'll both work (which i assume is ok for Portugal, i.e. they dont want just the left one working and not the right ... i know 1 side is preferred for safety reasons so u can distinguish between a fog light and turning on brake lights)


----------



## Etchy Boy

canoeman said:


> It's a standard letter printed off the computer with your details entered, maybe they haven't got their act together?
> 
> But if it is 8 days then that delays everything else for you.
> 
> Sucata 2000


Went back today, got the residency certificate ... I was expecting 1 yr since that's what peeps tend to get here ... but I've got it until 2018 which is cool.

- getting headlamps changed and fog light rewired tomorrow
- already ordered CoC from Vauxhall
- made appoinment with embassy for nxt week

Good progress being made so far ... challenge will be bills as I thought I just needed something from 12 months ago (and I have various things scattered for the past 5 yrs), but I realized they want cover for a full 12 months, i.e. every month. Peter said on his blog he used bank statements for missing months, on another site I read bank statements aren't allowed.

This is my next challenge ... but I like challenges


----------



## canoeman

Different Customs different interpretation possibly, ours will accept bank statements but only to show payment of monthly bills relating to mortgage, rent, water, rates, electricity, telephone etc but he wants to see as an example the Rates bill for the year or proof that the electricity etc are for address and person claiming exemption.

Glad you got Residence sorted with Tavira, it should be for 5 years it's them and other odd Camaras that seem to have their own ideas on procedure


----------



## Etchy Boy

canoeman said:


> Consent to query the tax status and pay, or, failing that, a certificate proving contributory and tax situation regularized (DL n. 114/2007 of 19 April).


Hey dude,

Do you know what the above item means? It's the only one that doesnt make sense to me. Which tax status is it referring to?

Thx


----------



## canoeman

You must show Customs that you do not owe any Tax or Social Security Contributions to Portugal, so you either give permission to them to check or you supply documentary proof to show you have no outstanding debt.


----------



## Etchy Boy

canoeman said:


> You must show Customs that you do not owe any Tax or Social Security Contributions to Portugal, so you either give permission to them to check or you supply documentary proof to show you have no outstanding debt.


Oh ok thx, I thought that would be covered by the other documents (declaration of not owing IRS, state taxes and social security) .. so threw me off.

Man this is a ballache, 2 wks left and spent around €1300 so far on things ... finally got the last bit done today (so i thought) and went to customs, with yet more challenges ... big one being they won't accept my Virgin Media bills which I had 14 months of ... starting to feel the stress man, what a crazy 4 wks ...

.... still cant give up, 2 wks, I must believe ... I must ... bellliieeeeevveeee


----------



## canoeman

Time does run away best of luck


----------

